# Too early for pre em in Toronto, Canada ?



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi guys, Im in Toronto Ontario Canada and soil temp at 1" was reading 55-60f this afternoon.

We have even higher temps tomorrow 65f with rain but then it's back to highs of below 55f for the rest of the week.

Is it too early to pre em? And how long and consistently does the soil need to be above 55 for weed seeds to germinate? Forsythias arent blooming yet in my area.

Looking forward to the season! Cheers!


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

You might get some different opinions on this. I have found from most university stand points is 2" at 55* for atleast 3 days. And you can't always go by Forsythias either. There are different types that bloom at later temps. That point you are late to the game.


----------



## W8INLINE (May 27, 2018)

With the upcoming weather I would have put down pre em today or tomorrow. Just got back from site one and they don't sell any pre em products so I guess I'm out of luck. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info Rucraz2.

W8inline you won't find any pre em for sale here. I got mine from shipped from the US last year.

https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/dimension-0-25g-herbicide-25-lbs

Many others members in Canada have used this site.


----------



## W8INLINE (May 27, 2018)

Thanks Grasshopper, How fast do they ship? Do you think I will miss the boat if I place an order today?


----------



## W8INLINE (May 27, 2018)

wow...just tried placing an order and shipping on $120 worth of pre em was $140. $260 for 2 bags sounds right?


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

Shipping took about 3 weeks I think...

With your lawn size prodiamine would be a better alternative.
https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/prodiamine-65wdg-herbicide-guardrail-barricade-crabgrass-control-5-lbs
But it needs to be sprayed...


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Try this. Free shipping
www.domyown.com/prodiamine-65-wdg-generic-barricade-p-2495.html


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Get the prodiamine w8inline. It will last you a while even with your larger yard. Choose usps shipping for a cheaper rate.

It's still a bit early imo for pre e. I'd wait another 7-10 days. Not that anything will happen if you put down a little early.

Unfortunately do my own won't ship this way.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Grasshopper said:


> Thanks for the info Rucraz2.
> 
> W8inline you won't find any pre em for sale here. I got mine from shipped from the US last year.
> 
> ...


Here's another site I used to order the same with cheaper shipping: https://www.amleo.com/dimension-pre-emergent-on-dg/p/VP-ADMDG/


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

Easy for me to say as I'm not applying pre-m, but I think we're right about in the window. I used gdd tracker for NF NY this week (why have I been? No idea.) and they entered optimum time, GTA soil temps are pretty close to that. Better sooner than later, plus my forsythia is starting to bud so we're real close.

http://www.gddtracker.net/?model=7&offset=0&zip=14201


----------



## W8INLINE (May 27, 2018)

I ended up going with this









Hopefully it gets here before I miss the window


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

If you ordered from seed world don't be surprised if it comes in a bag and is the generic alligare brand and not quali-pro. Don't worry it's the same thing.


----------



## W8INLINE (May 27, 2018)

Order came in yesterday, and I just finished applying it. PreM last day of April...HA!!! ...hope it will still work since we had some weird weather this year. Saw some weeds out already...nothing much, maybe a shopping bag full over a 30000sqft area.

I get mixed opinions on how long to wait to fertilize after the preM. The weather has been all over the place if that has anything to do with it. We had snow on Monday, and they are calling for rain most of this week, then over the weekend sunny, Temps have been around 35 to 45 and this weekend they are saying low 50's

Would I be ok to throw some fert down in about a week?
A friend sold his house and gave me 15 bags of TSC's 16-16-16 


Not sure if I should use this now or fall


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

My pre-em is going down tonight (dithiopyr). I plan to mow again this Sunday and apply my first fert app at a rate of 1lb N/k.

I'm going to do a split app of pre-em and do another in June.


----------

